# New Boswell Pipes



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

Per Gail, new pipes hitting the site before noon today. Also there are some coming next Tuesday as well.

Just a heads up for those waiting for new pipes.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

There's 18 new pipes up now. Thankfully everything that appeals to me is out of my current price range - otherwise I'd be making up excuses for the "no buying pipes online" rule I imposed on myself (like the fact that their pipes have to be ordered over the phone so it's not technically online).


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Dang, I like this blowfish. But look at the bend in that stem! Waaaaaay too much.

http://www.boswellpipes.com/blowfish331p17.htm


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow those things sell fast, almost half are marked sold already.


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

They might as well be printing money.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll tell you what, I really dig the the craftsmanship, but they're just too big for my taste.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I just bought that stand-up poker - Pipe #1. Gorgeous! Got a little Northwoods coming with it and a Boswell glove. Talk about hoity-toity!


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

what's a Boswell glove?


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> I just bought that stand-up poker - Pipe #1. Gorgeous! Got a little Northwoods coming with it and a Boswell glove. Talk about hoity-toity!


Nice pick-up. I've been thinking about dropping some cash on a Peterson Tankard, similar shape.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

brianwalden said:


> what's a Boswell glove?


Going out on a potential limb here and possibly losing whatever pipe integrity I may be perceived as having, I'm going to suggest that it's a glove that is stamped with the name "Boswell". :bounce:

I'm sure it's a protective glove used for holding the pipe. I actually plan on using it for a couple of meerschaums I have that are particularly heavy.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I'm sure it's a protective glove used for holding the pipe. I actually plan on using it for a couple of meerschaums I have that are particularly heavy.


I've heard of people wearing a glove for meers, but never briar. Boswell's FAQ says: 

I love my new green Boswell freehand. It smokes great, but some of the color rubs off onto my hand. Is this normal? This is actually pretty normal behavior for a lot of blue, green and red colors. The stain pigments will bleed a bit during the first few smokes as the pipe is heated. It isn't something to worry about.
So maybe the glove is actually to protect your hand rather than the pipe.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> I just bought that stand-up poker - Pipe #1. Gorgeous! Got a little Northwoods coming with it and a Boswell glove. Talk about hoity-toity!


 The Stand-Up Poker appealed to me but I'm not sure if the chamber size is too large for a noob. I seem to be able to deal with a smaller chamber size easier than the 7/8 or 1" diameters. Meaning...keep it lit and smoking.

STILL don't know what I want as my first "good" pipe?? sure would be nice to visit Boswells. Too bad it's 2000+ miles east of me.

Good Luck with #1. A very nice choice.

FN in MT


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I discovered Boswell's site maybe a month ago. His bridge designs fascinate me most and they aren't all that expensive. I missed the boat on recent colorful design that I thought was spectacular. This is not it. It came out of his gallery and is sort of close.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Searchlight said:


> Per Gail, new pipes hitting the site before noon today. Also there are some coming next Tuesday as well.
> 
> Just a heads up for those waiting for new pipes.


It is 9:50 at night. They are all sold now.

I'm driving to the Boswell store in two weeks. They are about 3 hours from me. If this keeps up .. he's going to raise his prices. I talked to JM yesterday, he says the best way to make sure you have a selection is to stop in at the store. Anybody wanna go with me (I'll drive)?


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

KinnScience said:


> It is 9:50 at night. They are all sold now.
> 
> I'm driving to the Boswell store in two weeks. They are about 3 hours from me. If this keeps up .. he's going to raise his prices. I talked to JM yesterday, he says the best way to make sure you have a selection is to stop in at the store. Anybody wanna go with me (I'll drive)?


Sure, I'll go. I'm just outside of Los Angeles. Pick me up?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah! Then head north on I-15 to exit 234 in Montana. I'll help pay for gas.

Seriously....DO post a report. 

FN in MT


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

KinnScience said:


> It is 9:50 at night.  They are all sold now.
> 
> I'm driving to the Boswell store in two weeks. They are about 3 hours from me. If this keeps up .. he's going to raise his prices. I talked to JM yesterday, he says the best way to make sure you have a selection is to stop in at the store. Anybody wanna go with me (I'll drive)?


Which weekend is that? My wife is planning on taking a mini vacation with one of her old college roomates the weekend of the 18th, but they haven't gotten their act together and actually gotten it booked yet. If they do, I was thinking about going to Boswell's that Saturday. I'm in Northern Virginia so I doubt I'm on your way, but maybe I can meet you there.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

brianwalden said:


> Which weekend is that? My wife is planning on taking a mini vacation with one of her old college roomates the weekend of the 18th, but they haven't gotten their act together and actually gotten it booked yet. If they do, I was thinking about going to Boswell's that Saturday. I'm in Northern Virginia so I doubt I'm on your way, but maybe I can meet you there.


Hey, I'm flexible. If you want to make it the weekend of the 18th .. then that is ok with me. I only have to call JM a week before I go ... he wants a week to put out some big pipes for me to look at. I initially called about getting a Grizzly, but he said there would be a long wait for that. He is pretty sure I'll be satisfied with some of his other larger creations. He said "c'mon down and have a smoke ... try some tobaccos ... have some fun" ... I said, "you bet"!;

My phone number is 570-204-1870. Maybe we can get a few ppl to go.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

KinnScience said:


> Hey, I'm flexible. If you want to make it the weekend of the 18th .. then that is ok with me. I only have to call JM a week before I go ... he wants a week to put out some big pipes for me to look at. I initially called about getting a Grizzly, but he said there would be a long wait for that. He is pretty sure I'll be satisfied with some of his other larger creations. He said "c'mon down and have a smoke ... try some tobaccos ... have some fun" ... I said, "you bet"!;
> 
> My phone number is 570-204-1870. Maybe we can get a few ppl to go.


I'm still not sure I'll be able to go the weekend of the 18th, but for me it's the 18th or not at all in April. It depends on whether my wife is actually out of town or not. She's hoping to find a last minute flight and hotel deal because so far she and her friend haven't found anything that fits their budget and schedule. But I know I can't go on Holy Saturday and I'll be in Rochester, NY this weekend. If the 18th is convenient for you go that weekend, but don't make your plans around me because I might not know if I can go until the last minute.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

Sounds like you have a potentially fun trip!

Just a word of caution, this kind of thing is probably better worked out over pms to avoid threadjacking. It also offers a little more protection because of not having personal info such as phone #s in the thread. 

Have a great time! I would love to go to Boswell's store, but its a bit of a jaunt from MN.

-Tyler


----------



## Thrust (Mar 20, 2009)

This is my first post (I think?) but I just ventured to Boswell's yesterday. It's about 2 hours southeast from my home, so not a bad drive. I picked up a 'small jumbo' (according to Dan) bent volcano. They had just finished sanding the pipe, so I was able to pick my own stain! JM and crew were very courteous and he even engraved my initials into the pipe (their suggetion). I'll try to get some pics up later today. For those interested in the 'bridge pipes' they had an AWESOMELY grained bridge they were getting ready to stain. I bet it appears on the site shortly.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Tyler, and apologies, we'll move our planning to outside the thread. I just tried to send a PM and I can't for 30 days/30 posts... oh well. Maybe we'll start a new Boswell fieldtrip thread so that others who want to come can comment. I'll let KinnScience start the thread if he wants to since it was originally his idea.

Thrust, that's a great story. It makes me want to go to Boswells even more.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

brianwalden said:


> Thanks Tyler, and apologies, we'll move our planning to outside the thread. I just tried to send a PM and I can't for 30 days/30 posts... oh well.


No need to apologize.  I forget that newbies cant send pms yet.



brianwalden said:


> Maybe we'll start a new Boswell fieldtrip thread so that others who want to come can comment.


Excellent idea! A Boswell Herf. :banana:


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Thrust said:


> This is my first post (I think?) but I just ventured to Boswell's yesterday. It's about 2 hours southeast from my home, so not a bad drive. I picked up a 'small jumbo' (according to Dan) bent volcano. They had just finished sanding the pipe, so I was able to pick my own stain! JM and crew were very courteous and he even engraved my initials into the pipe (their suggetion). I'll try to get some pics up later today. For those interested in the 'bridge pipes' they had an AWESOMELY grained bridge they were getting ready to stain. I bet it appears on the site shortly.


 Did they have a selection of pipes available for sale at the store? Seems they can sell ANYthing they list, was wondering what they had at the store. I may be in NJ/PA in the Fall, would be a nice road trip one day.

And...Welcome to the Forums.

FN in MT


----------



## Thrust (Mar 20, 2009)

FN in MT said:


> Did they have a selection of pipes available for sale at the store? Seems they can sell ANYthing they list, was wondering what they had at the store. I may be in NJ/PA in the Fall, would be a nice road trip one day.
> 
> And...Welcome to the Forums.
> 
> FN in MT


Yes, I'm guessing they had >100 pipes available at the store. There was a mixture of shapes, stains, and sizes. I was impressed with their in-store selection.

Thanks for the welcome. I've been too busy to get pics of my new Bos just yet, but will soon.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

There is a bridge for sale on there right now, I was a little surprised at the affordability of these. May have to take a second look if I end up enjoying the hobby:smile:


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, some really nice pipes on that site. My eyes lit up when I saw some of the churchwardens they've made. Some really beautiful stuff!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

UPS man just delivered my new Boswell pipe. It's better in person than the picture on the web site. Also included were 1 oz of Christmas Cookie and Boswell's Best along with a tamper and some pipe cleaners.
Talk about some great customer service, you can bet I'll buy from these guys again. Kudos to Boswells


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> UPS man just delivered my new Boswell pipe. It's better in person than the picture on the web site. Also included were 1 oz of Christmas Cookie and Boswell's Best along with a tamper and some pipe cleaners.
> Talk about some great customer service, you can bet I'll buy from these guys again. Kudos to Boswells


I heard that Christmas Cookie blend is awesome. I want to get some of that.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tried some of the Christmas Cookie this morning with coffee. The smell in the bag was awesome. Easy to pack and light, stayed lit from the very beginning. I must say this is a very mild blend, not anything like the aroma. So if you like a very smooth and mild morning smoke this is it but if your after something with a little more flavor this may not be your cup of tea.


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> Tried some of the Christmas Cookie this morning with coffee. The smell in the bag was awesome. Easy to pack and light, stayed lit from the very beginning. I must say this is a very mild blend, not anything like the aroma. So if you like a very smooth and mild morning smoke this is it but if your after something with a little more flavor this may not be your cup of tea.


Maybe I'm picking up the wrong hobby. I should just learn how to bake.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I called up Boswell's yesterday and talked a little while with JM. He helped me pick out a pipe, being that I currently don't own a Boswell (I owned one in the past, but don't have it anymore). We decided on one from the classics line because i like my pipes on the normal and slightly smaller side. It's a 3/4 bent twist (the twist continues up into the stem) with a charcoal finish and a few rusticated spots. Can't wait to get it! I also ordered it with a couple ounces of Northwoods, Countryside, and Boswell's Premium Burley. JM and I also talked for a little while about Va/Pers and he said he just got some brand new McClelland tobaccos (which I had never even heard of) that just came out. I believe the line is Va/Pers and Virginias but he told me about a tin he opened called Beacon (a Va/Per) which he highly recommended. He described it as "absolutely delicious" and said if I like Va/Pers I would love it. Well, I was sold so I ordered a 50g tin of that. 

The Boswells are top notch people and are always a pleasure to make an order with. I will definitely be ordering a few more Boswell briars soon.


----------



## Thrust (Mar 20, 2009)

Boswell Pipe Pics :banana: :


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a nice looking pipe you got there. What shape is that? Volcano?


----------



## Thrust (Mar 20, 2009)

dillonmcmurphy said:


> That's a nice looking pipe you got there. What shape is that? Volcano?


Thanks. I'm not sure what JM called it, but I called it a volcano. :bounce:


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Thrust said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure what JM called it, but I called it a volcano. :bounce:


Sure is a beauty!


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't forget, they said there would be more pipes tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry for putting this here, but I still haven't earned the privilege to PM yet. KinnScience, I can't go to Boswells so go without me if you haven't already.


----------

